

Tell HN: Thanks for all you do for startups & VCs - thankuz

I've been using HN for roughly 2 weeks now and just wanted to personally say 'thank you' to everyone involved w/ YCombinator &#38; HN including staff members, contributing startups, startup applicants, VCs, commentators &#38; anyone else I may have forgotten to mention.<p>I'm so glad there are people out there who are much smarter than me, otherwise life wouldn't be nearly as fun and entertaining as it is!<p>Now, Tell HN why you're thankful for them?
======
divtxt
I've been reading HN for years and have learnt so much - coding, hosting,
design, pricing, strategies, funding, sales... the list goes on.

All this knowledge is power. Some risks have been reduced. More importantly,
others are the same but I now have a much better idea of what they are!

HN provides me whole new level of confidence!

Thank you everyone, especially those of you who share all the nitty gritty
details of your successes and failures!

(ps related thanks to proggit and the BoS forum as well)

